# Reloads for 760 Remington Pump?



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Do any of you have experience on reloading 30-06 cartridges for the Remington 760 Woodmaster Pump action rifle? I am going to start reloading and I would like to have an idea on what combination of powder, weight of powder and weight of bullet to start with. I have heard that this pump action rifle in the .308 Win. caliber may not like 180-gr. bullets. Any information on this subject will be appreciated. 

Thanks, -------- Philbee


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://ballistics.ntinnovations.com/OpenLoad.aspx

Lots of good loads here. You may want to use "small base dies". Pumps and semi autos dont have the camming action of a bolt gun, and small base dies make the cases a little smaller to insure a good fit without forcing it. Every gun is different as to what bullets and loads it "likes" For deer the 150 gr is probably the most popular weight but try the 180's if you want. They may work fine in your gun. You can also get loads on most powder and bullet manufacturers websites.

Be SAFE and good luck


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My brother has that model rifle in a carbine, 308 . He reloads for it, I know he uses 150 grain bullets and 168 grain. He says the 168 is the best for a 30 cal rifle, but that is what he says.
If your just starting to reload I recommend you buy a reloading manual. Read it and study some of the loads for the 30-06 and make a sound choice of componants based on the book/manual.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Comparing 30-06 and .308 are like apples and oranges, look up loads for what your going to use, and forget about the .308.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Thank you three gentlemen for your input. I have several manuals that a young shooting enthusiast friend of mine has given me. I will keep the idea of the small base dies in my head if they are needed. I plan on using cases that I will shoot in that paticular gun so I hope they will fit properly after the reload. I think that the statement of comparing 308 to 30-06 is like comparing apples to oranges is probably a very valid statement. 

Thanks again, -------- Philbee


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

OOOOps!

The above statement is mine and not the Mrs. Someone forgot to log out. But again thank you.

Philbee


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Philbee said:


> Do any of you have experience on reloading 30-06 cartridges for the Remington 760 Woodmaster Pump action rifle? I am going to start reloading and I would like to have an idea on what combination of powder, weight of powder and weight of bullet to start with. I have heard that this pump action rifle in the .308 Win. caliber may not like 180-gr. bullets. Any information on this subject will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, -------- Philbee


1. About 25 years.

2. Assuming normal twist rates, Lake City Match was loaded with a 162.5 g bullet. Therefore, most of the ought-6's I've loaded far have proven what the government knew all along, which is that a bullt about 165g tends to work best. That's not to say individual rifles may not have their own preference, but that's where I'd start.

3. Do keep in mind that today's bullets are better than what we had 30 years ago. And things can be different when loading copper bullets such as Barnes, because of their long length to weight ratio.

4. Small base dies. For a pump or autoloader, the only way to go.

5. Powder? I've always liked the IMR series of powders, such as 4831.

6. The 30-06 is more versatile than the .308. The .308 tends to be more inherently accurate. With bullets up to 165, it's a pick 'em out to 250 yards. Anything heavier, it's 30-06.


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks Jolly


----------

